

Ask HN: Work abroad or telecommute? - mbet10

I want to travel and learn new languages, however I also have to support myself.  I have the opportunity to work for a startup abroad. I'm also considering simply living abroad and finding a telecommute job to support my travels.<p>So, which would HN recommend? Finding a telecommute position to support life abroad or taking a job abroad?
======
frossie
There's a big difference between living somewhere and traveling through it -
which one do you want to do?

Unless you magically have the right nationality, if you want to stay in a
foreign place for any length of time you typically will need a visa, so you
will need a local employer to sponsor a work permit. So if you really want to
live somewhere else, take a job.

As to finding a telecommute job, it can be hard. If you want to go down that
plan (i.e. telecommute in your native country and travel around abroad) I
suggest you find that job and work a while in it before you start traveling.

Personally while I like traveling very much, there's nothing like really
living in a different country to grow your horizons. I have lived in 4
countries - 5 if you count Scotland :-) - and don't regret any of it. If you
have the interest and the opportunity, take it.

------
gexla
Work abroad will give you Less freedom for travel because you are tethered to
one place. However, you may be able to work something out to telecommute for
certain periods with this job.

You should probably take whatever job is more interesting to you. Or perhaps
you are unable to find a telecommuting job. I'm a freelancer, so I can do
pretty much whatever I like. ;)

